
Facebook, I’m Begging You, Please Make Yourself Better - seycombi
https://theintercept.com/2016/11/10/facebook-im-begging-you-please-make-yourself-better/
======
jimmywanger
This article is pretty much an excellent synopsis of an old man who doesn't
understand anything about technology who thinks "Hey, they have all this money
and smart people, how hard could this thing I want be?"

As it turns out, accurately fact checking articles for truthfulness is very
very hard. Of course, he glosses over the technical details and talk about how
Facebook "has" to do this.

~~~
DrScump
It's not their duty to fact-check articles for truthfulness... but they
_could_ apply some basic vetting to _sources_ they put in people's feeds.

A _majority_ of Facebook-inserted content (ads and Suggested Posts) in my feed
is either phony clickbait (complete with blatant copyright violations, e.g.
claiming to come from ESPN, People, etc.) or sports merchandise ads from fake
fan entities pushing counterfeit goods. Facebook clearly makes a great deal of
money from these phonies and feels no incentive to inhibit them in the
slightest.

------
std_throwaway
Dear IT overlords please alleviate the burden of critical thinking of my
fellow people as thinking is too hard for them and they might stray from the
golden path.

